# [Debian] Umforamtieren einer HDD (ohne Verlust?)



## Surma (26. März 2005)

*[Debian] Umformatieren einer HDD (ohne Verlust?)*

Hossa,

Ich hab hier die neue  Debian 3.0r4-Version und den Kernel 2.2.20-idepci.
Ich woltle jetzt eine WLAN karte installieren die bereits Module fuer Redhat drauf hat, wollt sie jetzt aber fuer meine Version kompileiren. Problem ist, das (Warum zum Teufel auch immer) die Module imemr fuer den Kernel 2.4.18 kompileirt werden.
Nach einigen Hin und her dachte ich mir, das ich einfach nen neuen Kernel drauf packe.
Vorkompileirter Kernel ist auf den 7 CD's mit drauf und geht einfach zu installieren.
Aber wenn ich dann hochfahren will, kommt n Kernel PAnic, das die HDD nicht gemountet werden kann.

Inzwischen hab ich rausgefunden, das der Kernel 2.4.18 kein EXT2-Format unterstuetzt sondern jeden scheiss und EXT3.
Leider kann das Install von Debian keine Ext2-Festplatten schreiben. Was soll ich ejtzt also machen, damit ich den KErnel drauf krieg?
Umforamtieren ohen Daten zu verlieren? Wie? Hilfe!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (27. März 2005)

Also Deine Platte ist ext2, aber der Kernel unterstuetzt nur ext3?
Dann solltest Du eigentlich kein Problem haben, da ext3 abwaertskompatibel ist und man auch ext2 als ext3 mounten kann, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Cornald (29. März 2005)

Reptiler hat Recht,
ext3 ist eine Journalisierendes ext2 und sollte daher funktionieren.
Debian kompiliert entsprechend der installierten Kernel-Header (bzw. Sourcen falls verfügbar). Ich denke mal daß du linux in /usr/src/ auf die 2.4 Header verweisen lässt.
Versuch es mal mit den 2.2 er Sourcen, oder nimm, was ich dir raten würde, nen 2.4er oder nen 2.6er Kernel.
Die Standardkernel sollten eigentlich alles nötige mitbringen (Wlan, Dateisysteme, etc.).
Allerdings bin ich nicht sicher was sich vom 2.2er auf die höheren Versionen alles geändert hat, da ich erst später eingestiegen bin   

Wenn ein anderer Kernel nicht hilft poste doch mal die Fehlermeldungen bzw. die Meldungen vor der Kernel-Panic.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. März 2005)

Zwischen 2.2 und 2.6 hat sich einiges getan.
ext3 war in 2.2 noch nicht drin, und ich mein ReiserFS auch nicht.
Dann wurden neue I/O-Scheduler eingefuehrt, die VM mehr oder weniger komplett umgekrempelt und natuerlich sind viele, viele Treiber dazugekommen. Ich glaub DRI war damals auch noch nicht drin. Als 2.4 released wurde, das war schon cool, der hat echt was in Sachen Performance gebracht im Vergleich zu 2.2.
Hab auch sicher noch einen ganzen Haufen vergessen, ich hab immer nur den aktuellen Kernel installiert und war immer (bis auf 2.6.8) gluecklich damit


----------



## Cornald (29. März 2005)

Ext3 gibts aber mittlerweile für den 2.2er:
http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html

Allerdings denke ich daß das Problem des OP woanders liegt.


----------

